# Using old rooting hormone as rooting solution



## porcelien (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it possible to use diluted powdered cloning hormone as a rooting stimulant when transplanting clones to rockwool? Also wanted to ask if throwing in a vitamin b-1 tablet into the solution would help?


----------

